# Closer diets



## Babydance

Hello,

I signed up with Closerdiets.com last night cos this last bit of weight just WONT shift!!! 

I'm currently 140lbs and i'd like to be around 130lbs 

I've signed up for the 8 week thingy cos hopefully i wont need longer! but you never know! 

I'll write in each thing i eat each day and the exercise i do and weigh in day will be a Wednesday although i normally weigh myself daily i'll try and resist lol! 

Also if anyone has done closerdiets i'd love to hear how they got on! xxx


Height - 5"6'
Starting Weight - 140lbs
Current Weight - 136lbs
Goal Weight - 130lbs 
Weight lost to date - 4lbs
Week 1 - 2lbs off
Week 2 - 2lbs off


----------



## Babydance

Wednesday 14th

50 min walk

2 x weetabix with semi-skimmed milk - 130 calories
1 x home made soup + 1 x white roll - 250 calories
1 x home made soup + 2 x white roll - 400 calories
Drink - 40 Cals
1/2 Can of 7UP - 70 calories
Daily snacks - 450 calories

Calories Total - 1340


----------



## MrsRH

Babydance said:


> Wednesday 14th
> 
> 50 min walk
> 
> 2 x weetabix with semi-skimmed milk - 130 calories
> 1 x home made soup + 1 x white roll - 250 calories
> 1 x home made soup + 2 x white roll - 400 calories
> Drink - 40 Cals
> 1/2 Can of 7UP - 70
> 
> Calories Total - 890

hun, I don't know wether this is the total for today but 890 cals is way too low!
anything less than 1000 is dangerous unless you are morbidly obese and under medical supervision.
I take it as you are near your goal weight, you are not obese!!

You metabolism will get screwed up at such a low daily cal total and you'll start to lose muscle mass which includes heart muscle.

minium should be at least 1400-1500 cals.

goodl uck anyway but thinka bout your overall health
xxx


----------



## Babydance

MrsRH said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Wednesday 14th
> 
> 50 min walk
> 
> 2 x weetabix with semi-skimmed milk - 130 calories
> 1 x home made soup + 1 x white roll - 250 calories
> 1 x home made soup + 2 x white roll - 400 calories
> Drink - 40 Cals
> 1/2 Can of 7UP - 70
> 
> Calories Total - 890
> 
> hun, I don't know wether this is the total for today but 890 cals is way too low!
> anything less than 1000 is dangerous unless you are morbidly obese and under medical supervision.
> I take it as you are near your goal weight, you are not obese!!
> 
> You metabolism will get screwed up at such a low daily cal total and you'll start to lose muscle mass which includes heart muscle.
> 
> minium should be at least 1400-1500 cals.
> 
> goodl uck anyway but thinka bout your overall health
> xxxClick to expand...

lol im updating throughout the day when i can my daily total is between 1200-1300 xxx


----------



## MrsRH

ooops sorry hun!!!

I have a thing about sensible dieting as I see far too many women trying to starve themselves ( I work in the medical profession!!)

looks as if you are doing great anyway!
I have the last dreaded 7 lb of baby weight to go ... I know how hard it is
lots of luck
xxxx


----------



## Babydance

MrsRH said:


> ooops sorry hun!!!
> 
> I have a thing about sensible dieting as I see far too many women trying to starve themselves ( I work in the medical profession!!)
> 
> looks as if you are doing great anyway!
> I have the last dreaded 7 lb of baby weight to go ... I know how hard it is
> lots of luck
> xxxx

Been there done that .. it doesnt work!! Thanks for looking out though hun! And the last wee bit of weight is SO hard but i will get there!! I will i will!! lol xxx


----------



## Babydance

15th April

2 x weetabix - 120 cals
soup - 100 cals
steak and peppers ciabatta - 550 cals
snacks - 450 cals
drink - 100 cals

total - 1320

200 crunches


----------



## Babydance

April 16th 

2 x weetabix - 120 cals
Soup + roll - 150 cals
SS sausage ciabatta - 400 cals
daily snacks - 350 cals
Drink - 90 cals

Daily Total - 1110


2 hour walk 
xx sit ups


----------



## Babydance

Stepped on the scales today and it said 138lbs.. think it was a fluke though! x


----------



## Babydance

17th April


2 x weetabix - 120
1 chunk of choc - 40 cals
home made soup + roll - 200
biscuit x 2 - 74 cals
dinner GFY curry - 341 cals
2 x drink - 44 cals
daily snacks - 400 cals


Daily total - 1160 cals

2.5 hour walk
100 crunches
20 push ups ... wimp lol xx


----------



## Babydance

18th April


2 x weetabix - 120 cals
snack - 300 cals
lunch - 300 cals
dinner - 250 cals
drinks - 44 cals
hot choc - 40 cals
hot bar - 110 cals

Daily total - 1164


15 min run/walk (phew im unfit i used to run no prob for 30 mins!)
50 crunches
xx push ups
xx min walk


mmm had a choc day today and did it without the guilt i normally have! yum hehe xx


----------



## MrsRH

looks like you're doing well, hun!
Keep up with it!
I am back to work tomorrow after mat leave and a weeks holiday.Back to STRICT diet
x


----------



## Babydance

aw thanks hun! Im going to be so sad if i havent lost anything! :( but i know this isnt a short term fix this is long term change i need to keep telling myself that its not gonna happen over night!! 
oh work... groan!! :( xx


----------



## Babydance

April 19th

Terrible day today!!

3 x hot choc - 120 cals
mcdonalds - 700 cals
small cake - 200? cals
snacks - 200 cals

Daily Total - 1220

overall crappy day!

1000 crunches


I weigh in each day and im at 139lbs so hopefully i'll just keep going down n not up!! This is hard work! xx


----------



## Babydance

yesterday .. what a failure! I did count cals and had 1500 but this morning im 139lbs again and today cos of AF ive totally lost my appitite! so as below ive not had much


Breakfast - 40 cals
Lunch - 200 cals
Chicken Roll - 200
dinner 350
cake 150


Total - 940

30 mins fitness DVD
25 push ups
1000 crunches (i find these help my bloated feeling belly!)

Seriously how much weight is added when AF is here? 

i feel poop! I cant do this i'll never loose my jelly belly! :'( xx


----------



## Babydance

I was naughty yesterday didnt eat all day then had a KFC deary dear!! I weighed this morning and im 137lbs so im getting there!! 
Keep doing 1000 crunches a day and im noticing a difference!! Xx


----------



## Babydance

Well weigh in today i was 136lbs so its coming off woohoo! it feels like its coming off sloooowwwllllyyy but i know its the realistic way to do things! 
anyway.. yipee! lol
Only 5lbs to go till im the weight i was for my wedding! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Sounds like you are doing well! To answer a previous question on water retention, I think you can put on 3lbs? (not sure where that figure came from, but I know its at least a couple, plus I eat really badly just before AF so I put on LOADS :dohh:). I found an artice online which gives a few pointers to try to reduce retention:

*Limit sodium intake to 1000 milligrams a day. Focus on eating plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables and avoid processed foods, including table salt. 
*Aim to get 1200-1350 milligrams of calcium each day. More evidence is emerging that higher-than-average calcium intakes help to reduce water retention and edema. 
*Eat small meals at regular intervals, no longer than 3 hours. Choose plenty of wholegrain carbohydrates (eg. bread, crackers, pasta, rice) to maintain adequate blood sugar levels and prevent cells from being depleted of sugar and refilled with water. 
*Drink plenty of fluids. Water, grapefruit juice, cranberry juice, herb teas and vegetable juices are best. 
*Enjoy plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables, such as melon, grapefruit, bananas, leafy greens and tomatoes. 

I would start doing the above in the week before AF:thumbup: I drink cranberry juice all the time, plus drink herbal teas which reduce retention (trying to cut down on coffee too).
Hope this helps, and keep up the good work!
:flower:


----------



## Babydance

Thanks very much hun thats great!! Only prob for me is im on implanon so AF appears whenever she pleases! grrr she finished a few days back and is now back again!!! 
Fabby info i'll be trying all that! :) xxx


----------



## Babydance

ps Logan is gorgeous! Your avatar pic is adorable! hehe xx


----------

